# Look what this guy's "Buy It Now" price is!!!



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

Get a load of this fella.....

Eclipse CD8052 8 volt preouts ultra rare NR! | eBay


----------



## frycztech (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish i could get that for mine lol


----------



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

No kidding..


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Someone bid, and BIN is gone. What was it?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

$1000

Pretty wishful thinking.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I got high bid of $10.xx


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe he got sick of people asking what price he'll take to end the auction?


----------



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats a good way to do it. haha


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

damn my 35 bid got out bid


----------



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

Because I outbid you.....haha


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

lol 1000

meh i got one in my garage in a box i don't know where for my project. dunno when it will ever see use.


NEUMAN


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

If his $1000 BIN was anywhere near realistic, I sold my 8062 combo for way too little. 

Great deck, though. Someone should get a really nice unit on the cheap unless people go nuts with bidding.


----------



## frycztech (Sep 13, 2011)

I have one i would sell for 900 lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

frycztech said:


> I have one i would sell for 900 lol


I will give you One bagillion, gagillion, bubblagillion, trillion, million, hundred thousand of the lowest currency known in the world. And that is my final offer!  Oh yes I did. 

You know the least he could have done was offer it at 400.00 with a stupid high shipping, or 400.00 and a swift kick in the nuts. Something more realistic.


----------

